# Back again...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

https://online.wsj.com/article/SB121193695783324733.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

not like anybody cares (Oreos are better)...but kind of interesting, to see that it's back "by popular demand"...now if only I could get a bunch of people to sign a petition requesting that Dreyers bring the Vienetta (sp?) back to North America...


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

I always thought it sounded like an industrial solvent.


----------



## trentblase (May 14, 2008)

The Gabba Goul said:


> now if only I could get a bunch of people to sign a petition requesting that Dreyers bring the Vienetta (sp?) back to North America...


Oh, and *Viennetta* was awesome (from the perspective of a 10 year old, which was the last time I had it). I didn't even realize they stopped selling it, and now that I know I can't have it I want it bad.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I liked Oreo better than Hydrox too. Another cookie that hasn't been around in a long time is the magic middle cookies from Keebler. My brother and I used to love those cookies. 

Anyone remember Bonkers candy? Man, did I love that stuff as a kid. A few weeks ago, my wife and I were in Des Moines for her brother's graduation. On the way home, we were tired from driving and decided to make a stop in Hannibal, MO to see the Twain sites. There was this little shop there that sold candy cigarettes...neither of us had seen those in years. I'm surprised they still make them.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

^^^OMG...that's so funny, a co-worker and Iwere goofing off the other day looking up commercials from the 80's on Youtube...I saw the one for Bonkers where the giant pieces of fruit fell on people...I hadnt even thought about those things in years, and now I really wish I could find them...

I was pleased to see that Razzles are back on the market though...


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

I can't imagine anyone actually eating another HyDrox once they have sampled an Oreo, a tasty morsel offered to us mere mortals by the Gods.


----------

